# Almo cat food



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am thinking of ordering some of this from zooplus and wondered if anyone else bought it and what it is like. Sorry it is called Almo nature. lol


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I use the Almo Nature Bio Paté its a lot cheaper than their other products (which I personally thought were rip off prices). Not sure their Bio Paté its a complete or a complimentary food though  it does have rice in it, and around 60+% meat content. Its a heavy Paté type food (similar to Grau, if you know that one). If your cats are more the meat pieces in jelly or sauce type - or the meat strips a la cosma porta type, this probably isnt the food for them. But overall I do like it for the relatively low price. And the cats aint moaning either. 

What I found really helpful when choosing new cat foods, was to read the customer reviews on Zooplus. Each different food has a list of reviews next to it. Just click to read them. 

Some foods though have tons of reviews on say the German zooplus, but hardly any of the UK zooplus. But you can use google translator and get a fairly good translation of the reviews. I found that very helpful.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

She has to be really in the mood for pate lol. But I will have a look. Thanks for the reply


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Depending on what almo nature food you get, it can be shredded meat - like Applaws. That is their normal small tins. Only the bio stuff is pate. 

One piece of advice though. The almo nature food is not complete. Like Applaws it contains only muscle meat, broth (and some contain rice). It does not contain any minerals and vitamins. It also contains not enough fat (only 0.5%, not 5%). 

So, it should only be fed as a treat once a week.

Unless you are also feeding dry food. Almo nature suggests that you feed 60% wet and 40% dry.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

She does get dry food as well as wet.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, if you want to feed something like almo then there is a UK store: http://www.almodirect.co.uk/. They sometimes have good deals.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Ooops, Ive just been told (from a British friend whos visiting) that the Almo food I referred to as Almo Nature Bio Pate is actually called Almo Nature Daily Menu in the UK. She swears she has the exact same, and weve poked around the contents of the tin, and sniffed like two morons, but hers has a different name than mine. I hate it when food manufacturers name things differently according to country. 

Hobbs, do you know if the Bio Pate (or Daily Menu? or whatever you want to call it, lol) is complete or complimentary? You know how hopeless I am at tin labels it says 1% raw fat if that helps. This friend is feeding an awful lot of this stuff if its not complete. So a wee bit worried.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello Em! Bio pate is a complete food - it is the only almo nature product that I am aware of that contains minerals and vitamins. However, it is not the same as daily menu - which is a complimentary food. According to the manufacturer, Daily Menu should be considered as a complementary food to be added to Holistic Croquettes in order to provide your cat with all the nutrients he requires


Ingredients of bio pate chicken: meat and meat derivatives (of which chicken min. 15%), minerals and vitamins: E 15 mg/kg, D15 IU/ kg. Analysis: Protein 10%, fibres 0.3%, fats 5%, ashes 2%, moisture 82


Daily menu ingredients: meat and meat by-products (chicken >13%, beef >4%), fish and fish by-products (oceanic fish >6%, tuna >4%), wheat gluten, eggs, carrots 1.6%, peas 1.6%, rice 1.4%. Analysis: Proteins 11%, fibres 1%, fats 3%, ashes 3%, moisture 80%.

Then there is also the cuisine stuff, which is also complimentary. For example, Cuisine chicken with surimi contains: Chicken 48%, rice broth, surimi, rice. Analysis: Protein 13%, fibres 1%, fats 0.4%, ashes 3%, moisture 82%.

And then there are the tins, which are the most readily available and perhaps the most commonly fed. These are not complete. Tin of Almo chicken breast contains: chicken breast 75%, stock 24%, rice 1%. Analysis Protein: 20%, Fat: 0.5%, Ash: 2%, Fibre: 1%, Moisture: 78%

So way too much protein and not enough fat plus the missing minerals and vitamins. 

What a flipping minefield!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> What a flipping minefield!


crikey, you can say that again. 

ok,

they are two different foods afterall

Bio Pate is complete
Daily Menu is complentary

I find this all so *very very* confusing, and I find the very name "Daily Menu" is misleading. (if you know what I mean... it sounds like a complete diet, not a treat or soemthing to be given when they're on a dry kibble too)

It's high time labelling became more transparent. This makes my head ache. lol.


----------

